# Brick Smoker build and questions



## malogus (Aug 23, 2012)

Long time lurker, but finally had something to post about. 

I am in the process of building a brick smoker that I am planning on having a dual fuel option.  I want to be able to run it with wood/charcoal, but also have the ability to put a natural gas burner in there with an amazen pellet smoker.  Here are some of my specs:

- Approx 2" square x 30" tall

- Walls are 6" rebard reinforced mortar filled masonry

- Top will be a 4" thick slab of concrete (once i get some help lifting it)

- Inlet/exhaust pipes are 4" round

- Natural gas line is plumbed right near the air inlet for maximum fresh air

My plan was to try and find a natural gas cast iron burner with a longer (10" or so) venturi tube, so that I can have the air intake on the venturi close to the air intake on the smoker.  When I went into a local bbq store, the owner wouldn't even speak to me about burners, because he thought it was a horrible idea.  I understand it's natural gas in an enclosed area, and I want to make it as safe as possible, so any advice would be welcome.  Do I need to use a pilot light, thermocouple, or neither?  What size burner would anyone recommend for 225-250ish temperatures?

Some pictures of my build so far.  It's on the backside of a built-in grill/counter.













LL



__ malogus
__ Aug 23, 2012


















LL



__ malogus
__ Aug 23, 2012


















LL



__ malogus
__ Aug 23, 2012


















LL



__ malogus
__ Aug 23, 2012


















LL



__ malogus
__ Aug 23, 2012


















LL



__ malogus
__ Aug 23, 2012


----------



## wes w (Aug 23, 2012)

I like your design. Small- Simple.     The only thing I would do differently would be to line it with firebrick.   Your block will serve you well but over time (many many years depending on how often you use it)  will burn out.  Firebrick will stand the heat longer.   Even a fireplace thats used everyday will burn out after 50 or so years.  I like the shelf brackets.  Nice touch.  Just remember, steel and heat don't mix.  If you use steel with heat you have to give it room to move.  Otherwise it will crack.

I know nothing about gas.   Sorry  can't help you there.

Edit:    From what I can see of your top, did you leave a hole for the flue.  Not sure about gas, but you will need a flue for charcoal -wood.  Also, you may need more air intake then what you have in the door to keep charcoal burning.   It shouldn't take much to keep your smoker going once warmed up.  Be sure and let your masonry cure good before you fire it or it will crack.  Rule of thumb is 30 to 45 days.  You may want to build a couple  very small fires in it before you use it the first time just to get the last of the moisture out.


----------



## malogus (Aug 23, 2012)

Good point on the firebrick on the wall.  I wasn't planning on it, but it is probably something I should do.  

As far as the exhaust outlet, I have a hole that will accommodate a 4" pipe similar to the intake port.

As soon as I get the top on, I will start the cure countdown.  With football season already here, I guess I should have given my brother my old smoker until this one was completely cured...


----------



## wes w (Aug 23, 2012)

I finished my brick smoker a few weeks ago.  I'm waiting for  it to cure as well.   Mine is probably way to big but I can't start over... :-)

  Are you going to put any kind of damper system in your flue?  A simple slid  would be all you need.  Something to slow the flow of smoke.  I usually leave mine about a 1/4 open and adjust heat with the fire vents.

  I really do like the shelf brackets you used.  If I had thought of that I would have used them.  It would have saved me alot of time with my build.


----------

